# Thanks to Matt!!



## beersalt (Feb 3, 2017)

I just wanna throw it out, and give a big fuck yea fuck yea to Matt Derrick for providing this awesome space for misfit travelers!! I had the pleasure of meeting him at slabs a month or two ago and to spend some time working and chillin with him at the library as well as going on a road trip with him to the RTR this year. He's one of the most level headed and caring dirty kids I've met and I'm happy to call him my friend and DAD! Thanks for the space Matt!


----------



## ped (Feb 3, 2017)

you mean mike?


----------



## beersalt (Feb 3, 2017)

No... I mean Matt...


----------



## beersalt (Feb 3, 2017)

Ya know, the guy who created this website... Lol


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 3, 2017)

someone calling matt dad...guess it had to happen sooner or later...


----------



## beersalt (Feb 3, 2017)

Inside joke from the RTR trip lol


----------



## beersalt (Feb 3, 2017)

Actually there's a few of us that do, he'll get it


----------



## LeeenPocket (Feb 5, 2017)

Daddddd!!!!!! We miss you!!!!!


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 6, 2017)

Haha how cute!

This place really is pretty awesome though. On and off the road.

This girl I liked back about five and a half years ago inadvertently showed me this website I've been off and on ever since.

I love my little rabbits. Even when they're moody.


----------

